# My New Figure 8 Puffer Fish!!!:)



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

A week ago, I special ordered 2 figure 8 puffers at my LFS, and 2 days ago, I picked them up, and they're soooo cute!!!!! They both have fungus growing on there dorsal fins, but the day I put them in there new tank, they both ate 2 snails so I'm guessing they're healthy, besides the fungus Here are some pics.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet i love them!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they look pretty skinny right now fatten them up a little bit, they are pretty good at not over eating from what i have experienced they will stop when they are full so you should fatten them up a little bit. typically there stomachs should be rounded downwards. Yeah they look like they were probably crowded wherever they were being kept and chewed eachother up which probably lead to the fungul infection. try treating with marycin pluss its for fresh and saltwater so it should do the trick.

*EDIT* i just realized they are pretty much missing their dorsal fins do to the rot you should treat them immediately before it gets any worse.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, I've been feeding them a lot so far, I have lots of snails and I bought some frozen daphnia cubes and they love it They didn't eat all that much for what they should be eating, I think that may be because of the fungus, so I'll deffinitely get on to that


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

try some frozen or freeze dried krill they love it and it should be the largest part of their diet. i typically feed 1 snail a week just to maintane a healthy beak.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, I have some freeze-dried krill, but I need some more I feed them some freeze-dried shrimp and some snails and now they've got there rounded bellies so I think the skinny thing is settled


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I LOVE puffers, congrats, they are super cute. What are you feeding them? They love raw shrimp.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable!!! They are weird eaters, I've always had that issue, too. But sounds like they're in great hands & getting all they need  Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Now, what I was thinking was posibly geting a moss ball for like something for them to play with because I know they're very playfull, if this isn't a good idea, what else can I get for them to play with?
:fish: :fish:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

is a moss ball living? if so it may not survive in brackish water but ive never heard of one so i dont knwo what it is. i think just having caves and a bunch of stuff to swim through would be just fine for entertaining them just avoid sharp objects they have soft delicate skin. feed them varied foods and the ocasional live fish(they love the chase) and they should remain plenty happy.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, right now the tank is freshwater but maybe in a couple years or so, I'll convert it to brackish water, and moss balls are living Anyone else?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i would convert to brackish soon its much better for them.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I would recommend that too, brackish water is what they prefer. Moss balls are ok with brackish IF you assimilate them from fresh to brackish. I've had them in brackish tanks & just assimilated them in another tank. The suggestion of hiding places is great, too. It looks like you have a bunch for them, good job


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Revo, moss balls are quite literaly what they sound like  their balls of aquatic moss. Ive been meaning to pick some up myself (aparantly shrimp love them) but they seem to be a hard thing to find in my area.

Regarding the puffers; their so cute!  I love figure 8 and freshwater puffers, their probably some of my favourite aquarium safe fish (it really is too bad theres no way to keep northern pike). Hope their fins get better soon and deffinitely get on the conversion to brackish, they will live longer that way.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i saw moss balls today when i was at petsmart picking up suplies for the 110 but i didn't read anything about them i was in kind of a hurry.


----------

